

Ten Myths of Apple’s iPad: 3. It’s ad-evil - joubert
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2010/02/01/ten-myths-of-apples-ipad-3-its-ad-evil/

======
makmanalp
Childish self-conscious backlash. If you take a look at the whole series,
there is very little proper argument and a lot of fanboyism.

Examples: \- Flash is used for ads (which are spyware), therefore it's a good
thing it wasn't included. \- Obviously nothing could satisfy Apple's
competitors' pundits, who pounced on the product as soon as it was released,
which is the reason for the common dissent of the public.

